# Comotion Gates timing belt



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

Anybody here have any experience with CoMotions Gates timing belt setup?

The Gates Carbon Drive Timing Belt System: | Co-Motion Cycles

I'd gladly take the weight savings, but I'd like to hear some reviews first.

DG


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

there are many threads on this subject over on the road bike tandem forums. We have the gates system on our Calfee and have had great results.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you planning to install this for off-road riding or on-road riding?

PK


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

PMK said:


> Are you planning to install this for off-road riding or on-road riding?
> 
> PK


Offroad. Pondering ways to cut grams off my ecdm, but not at the expense of more headaches. Limited belt lengths probably takes this option off the table anyways, but I'm still in the research phase.

DG


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

NonConformist said:


> Offroad. Pondering ways to cut grams off my ecdm, but not at the expense of more headaches. Limited belt lengths probably takes this option off the table anyways, but I'm still in the research phase.
> 
> DG


They run them on single speeds, that's possibly the best place to follow and see how the belt systems fair in dirt.

Already this year, we have folded a stoker timing chainring and have numerous log or rock crossings that drag or smash the chain or timing chainrings as we cross the features.

There is a very good topic on Bikeforums that is recent in regards to the belts efficiency. It may be a good read to help you decide with specifics on weight and efficiency comparisons to chains.

PK


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

Yea, I folded the captains ring last year as well. I doubt the belt itself would be any worse for wear, but fixing issues in the boonies could be a problem.

I read that article on efficiency. Zero load they suck, but anything over 200watts and they're more efficient than chain. Seems like just getting ours moving takes 200watts.

I searched the road bike tandem forums for knowledge on them and came up empy handed as well. Must be buried in other threads there.

Maybe we'll have to get a road tandem and try it there first.

DG


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I have been riding 2 bikes with the CDS since 2009 and have yet to have problems. 1 is a Spot single ratio and the other is the Specy Globe Live 3.
I did install a timing set on a Litespeed road tandem in 2010. Client was tickled how light & quiet it is as well as the engagement between both cranks is faster and more positive compared to the chain setup I removed.


----------

